# Best 44 magnum Deer load?



## blackbear

What do you think of hunting biggame with a Hornady 180 XTP in a 44magnum?Is it to small?I found a load that my gun really likes...it should be plenty for varmints,iam just not sure about deer?What do you think?
Would a 240gr. or 300gr. bullet be sooo much more of a stopper?
What do you use in your 44 magnum for hunting?


----------



## Nitro

Never been a fan of JHPs in a handgun for Deer.  I want penetration all the way through the animal, so I always used Remington 240 grain JSPs. They performed well. 

Now I shoot Buffalo Bore's 255 grain "Keith" loads. They are wicked.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

I have used 180JHPs in handguns and my Ruger carbine
for years ('bout 10) with good results.....
Lighter bullets will give a bit more energy out to 100 yds, which
is the outside I would use my carbine....
I have loaded up some 240gr JHPs for bear this year, but I
will continue to use 180s for deer.....


----------



## Dub

Nitro said:


> Never been a fan of JHPs in a handgun for Deer.  I want penetration all the way through the animal, so I always used Remington 240 grain JSPs. They performed well.
> 
> Now I shoot Buffalo Bore's 255 grain "Keith" loads. They are wicked.



Those are indeed some wicked loads!!!!


----------



## Nitro

I have killed deer and hogs with them. My buddy Scott in WA has killed a bear with them. ( he is on Buffalo Bore's website). 

In 2011 I plan to shoot a bear and a Mountain Lion with the Keith loads. I have the trip booked.......we shall see.


----------



## jmoser

XTP in 240 - 300 is perfect for deer, I prefer 300s myself but 240s are plenty.

I will say my Ruger SRH is most accurate with 300 gr Hard Cast LBTs, I just like the XTP for expansion when hunting.

I handload all my ammo but you can get both bullets in factory loads from Hornady or Federal.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

Hard to beat a 300 grain XTP


----------



## HandgunHTR

I use the 240 grain XTPs in my deer load (and have been for a while).  I have never had a problem with penetration as every shot on deer with them has been a pass through, including a couple of quartering shots.  The wound channel is impressive and the results are as well.  Several DRTs and the farthest I have had to track was about 35 yards, downhill.

That being said, if you are shooting the 180s out of a revolver and you are shooting at GA whitetails, I cannot see any reason why they wouldn't work at all resonable distances.


----------



## 30-338

Several years ago I bought a Knight Disc ML and decided to use some Hornady 180 XTPs I already had.  I was out of the 240s.  They grouped fine and I shot two deer with the 180 XTPs behind 150 grains of Pyrodex.  Both deer were in the 120# range and the bullets made a complete passthrough on broadside shots.  The impact velocity was approximately 2100 fps and with a .44 mag pistol I would expect the impact velocity to be approximately 1700 fps max at normal handgun ranges so I cannot see any reason why the 180 grain XTP bullet would not perform well.  If recoil is an issue the 180 grainers would be less than the 240s.


----------



## Barry Duggan

Never used 180s, but killed a few with 240gr. sierra sp, xtp, and 250 gr. keith's 429421 cast, thru the years. That was back before I learned you had to shoot 300gr. bullets, because 240s wouldn't kill deer.


----------



## Dub

HandgunHTR said:


> I use the 240 grain XTPs in my deer load (and have been for a while).  I have never had a problem with penetration as every shot on deer with them has been a pass through, including a couple of quartering shots.  The wound channel is impressive and the results are as well.  Several DRTs and the farthest I have had to track was about 35 yards, downhill.
> 
> That being said, if you are shooting the 180s out of a revolver and you are shooting at GA whitetails, I cannot see any reason why they wouldn't work at all resonable distances.



The voice of experience.  

Love the 240 grn fullhouse hp loads in this cartridge!


----------



## killitgrillit

HandgunHTR said:


> I use the 240 grain XTPs in my deer load (and have been for a while).  I have never had a problem with penetration as every shot on deer with them has been a pass through, including a couple of quartering shots.  The wound channel is impressive and the results are as well.  Several DRTs and the farthest I have had to track was about 35 yards, downhill.
> 
> That being said, if you are shooting the 180s out of a revolver and you are shooting at GA whitetails, I cannot see any reason why they wouldn't work at all resonable distances.



Same here been shooting 240gr XTP's for years taking GA whitetale,  I also use the same bullet in my muzzleloader and it performs well.


----------



## Bam Bam

I've  been told 240 gr JHP(DEER STOPPER) from Ga. Arms is a great round. I bought some and i hope to kill a deer with them this season.


----------



## .338BAR

I began shooting the Leverevolutions this past year. They grouped good out of my rifle and SRR. I killed an eight point the third week of November with them. I took a quatering shot and recovered the bullet. It mushroomed perfectly and the deer fell within sight.


----------



## B Man

.338BAR said:


> I began shooting the Leverevolutions this past year. They grouped good out of my rifle and SRR. I killed an eight point the third week of November with them. I took a quatering shot and recovered the bullet. It mushroomed perfectly and the deer fell within sight.



I tried them two season ago, not long after they came out & had the same results you did.  Two deer and two recovered bullets.  One was at 15yds. the other about 25.  The bullets expanded out completley but neither of the two made it through.  
I've went back to the 240 & 300gr. XTP's after this wanting it to put on through.

They make a 4.30 dia. 265gr. flex tip you can reload i've wanted to try but the price is kinda high and the xtp's work good so i stayed with what works.



To the OP, the only thing I see can happen with the 180 XTP's is not pass through if you hit the shoulders.  

Good luck this season


----------



## Old Coach

Try the Beartooth hard cast 250grn WFNGC with H110.
Start with 20grn and work up to 24grn.
Works in a pistol or a lever rifle.

Coach


----------



## Apex Predator

If I'm recovering bullets, then I want more penetration.  I prefer the 240 grain softpoints.


----------



## can"t wait

killed a doe last year with the horndy 225 gr ftx LEVERevolution it messed her up real bad, my first deer with a handgun and was impressed with the results


----------



## Darkhorse

Back around '79 or '80 I bought my wife a ruger carbine (still got it) in .44 Mag. Bought some Hornady 200 HP's and I also sighted my Super Blackhawk in with the same load.
That year we both shot deer. The bullet fragmented from the .44 but we got the deer. Also fragmented some from the SBH, recovered one, lost one.
I started using 240 Gr. Jacketed soft points. No more HP's.
Been perfectly satisfied the last 30 years with numerous deer and hogs falling to that bullet.
I understand of course, that the HP's of today are better bullets than they were 30+years ago. But I'm sticking to my 240 Soft points.


----------



## Forkhorn

Used the 200gr XTP's before switching to the 225 Leverevolution. A well placed shot with any full-house .44 Mag load will kill any GA deer. I have not recovered a bullet from a deer shot with either of these loads yet.


----------



## tommy jacobs

I have always used the Winchester 240 grain silver tip hollow points, and have killed many deer with them, and never lost one yet !


----------



## Match10

250 grain Winchester SXT.... Black Talon variety. The Sporting goods store in Sioux City Iowa put the entire stock up on sale the day they were "retracted" from the market. I bought all the .44 and have more than a lifetime supply for hunting.







My Ruger SBH and my Deerslayer (Deerstalker) carbine both use them very well and accurately. Deer fall and it has gone through every animal I hit with them.






Were I ever to need to reload something for these weapons and deer, elk, or antelope again... I'd be looking at one of the heavier Barnes Bullets.


----------



## ironhead7544

I would limit the 180 Hornady to broadside shots on deer.   I load the 44 Special and when I called Hornady they told me the 180 was designed for the Special velocity range.  Expansion will take place at 750 fps.   Hornady does make 44 Mag ammo with that bullet so Id call them and ask about deer hunting with it.


----------



## sniper13

you can get higher velocity with the 180's

but you can can take " shots" out of the 240 XTP's


----------



## gahunter70

I've killed 2 deer at 96yds,and 98 yds with my 629 classic and hornady 180xtp's, killed several hogs and deer at closer ranges too and never had a problem with the animal not being dead when I got to it but bullet placement is everything, shoot I've killed more deer than I can count with my 243 in 100grain core locks. I like to take long shots and just thought the 180s would be better long distance but I have not experimented with other loads either.


----------



## olchevy

I posted a thread similar to this a few weeks ago and got no  real responses.....Would all these rounds yall listed above work good in a Marlin 1894?

Right now I have a
Box of the Winchester 210gr silver tip Hollow points.....
And a box of the Hornady 200gr. JHP/XTP
And 12 of these Remington Jacketed Hollow points, not sure of grains or kind, just loose ammo.

Which of these do you guys think is best? 

They all shoot great, there all touching at 50 yards which is about my furthest shot.


----------



## Dub

If I had the lever gun, I'd maybe try one of the Hornady 225.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=562573

I picked up 3 boxes of the suggested 240gr XTP, based on this.  I was out of handloads and in need of some bullets for this year.


----------



## smessler34

i have 2 50 round boxes of 300 grn black talon's....minus the two ive killed deer with..man these are devistating ...does anyone know if it is true they are illegal or did the mfg just stop making them?


----------



## Dub

*bought a couple of boxes of these with my first 9mm*



smessler34 said:


> i have 2 50 round boxes of 300 grn black talon's....minus the two ive killed deer with..man these are devistating ...does anyone know if it is true they are illegal or did the mfg just stop making them?



This is just my understanding of it....that is that these bullets were never illegal.

They were actually so effective that certain anti-gun groups jumped onboard and campained against the bullet.  There were lawsuits filed against the owners of Winchester from family members of "victims" shot with this bullet.  As with a lot of legal manuevering and postering in such lawsuits, there were "experts" citing the damage caused by these rounds.

Winchester caved in to the pressure and quit making these.  

I think the coating was one of the first moly coated bullets on the market for handguns.





A buddy and I were talking about this thing the other day.  He picked up some really nasty bullets for his primary CCW weapon....a .38spl +P.  These bullets are coated swc bullets loaded backwards.  They have a huge cavity.  They look like shot glasses in the cylinder.

He said he thinks at the 5 yard range he plans on every having to use the weapon they will be devastating.  

I agreed and commented on how bold the manf. would have to be to market such a round.  

He laughed and said that was an interesting point.  The manufacturer (a small mom & pop operation in Tenn.), actually put a bunch of thought into their name and how such a name would play out in the courtroom if used by a citizen in a self defense shooting.  

Their name:


*Blue Bunny Bullets*




Awesome.  I can hear a greaseball lawyer trying to grandstand against a citizen using this stuff in a justified shooting, "But your Honor he shot my victim 3 times with the Blue Bunny Bullets".


----------



## Wiskey_33

I plan on using the Winchester 240 gr. JSP's. My 1894 feeds 'em fine, and they're accurate.

Works for me.


----------



## 1022

Man I loaded that same bullet 40 years ago,the stupid thing was so UNACCURATE I gave up .


----------



## olchevy

Dub said:


> This is just my understanding of it....that is that these bullets were never illegal.
> 
> They were actually so effective that certain anti-gun groups jumped onboard and campained against the bullet.  There were lawsuits filed against the owners of Winchester from family members of "victims" shot with this bullet.  As with a lot of legal manuevering and postering in such lawsuits, there were "experts" citing the damage caused by these rounds.
> 
> Winchester caved in to the pressure and quit making these.
> 
> I think the coating was one of the first moly coated bullets on the market for handguns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A buddy and I were talking about this thing the other day.  He picked up some really nasty bullets for his primary CCW weapon....a .38spl +P.  These bullets are coated swc bullets loaded backwards.  They have a huge cavity.  They look like shot glasses in the cylinder.
> 
> He said he thinks at the 5 yard range he plans on every having to use the weapon they will be devastating.
> 
> I agreed and commented on how bold the manf. would have to be to market such a round.
> 
> He laughed and said that was an interesting point.  The manufacturer (a small mom & pop operation in Tenn.), actually put a bunch of thought into their name and how such a name would play out in the courtroom if used by a citizen in a self defense shooting.
> 
> Their name:
> 
> 
> *Blue Bunny Bullets*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome.  I can hear a greaseball lawyer trying to grandstand against a citizen using this stuff in a justified shooting, "But your Honor he shot my victim 3 times with the Blue Bunny Bullets".




That is awesome, and very smart planning on their part!


----------

